# Attempted Car Jacking



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Just as a heads up for West Midlands R35 owners, I was the subject of an attempted car jacking at gunpoint (probably not real) in Streetly Cemetery yesterday at 2pm. CCTV shows that this was opportunistic as the perpetrators only saw me as I pulled into the Cemetery and turned round to follow me in.

They invited me to hand over my keys which I did before heading over a fence to a nearby house. From there we watched them try to start the car for 3 minutes before leaving in a hurry.

Its thanks to Takamo and his AutoWatch Ghost that I still have an undamaged car. A lucky escape...

PS - new keys take 3 months from Japan and cost £700... There's a Plan B which should be a lot cheaper to get me another key in the meantime.


----------



## echoman (Nov 23, 2018)

They should be shot at dawn the lot of em. Glad to hear ghost performed as expected and you only lost your keys.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you for your kind words Ian it's a shame I had to hear them as a result of this horrific situation that you encountered, main thing is that thanks to God you're were not hurt physically. Glad that the Ghost did its job and glad we were of assistance to you. I hope this doesn't happen to anyone..... Horrible especially when your going to visit loved ones in a cemetery..... Disgusting the world is becoming stupid.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

What a disgusting thing to do. Of all places a cemetery aswell. My father in law is buried there alongside some other members of my wife***8217;s family, and that could have easily been me paying my respects.
Any news on catching them?

Wish the law wouldn***8217;t fight for scum who choose to break it. I like the tactics the Met Police have introduced with those scooter thief***8217;s


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Shame they don’t reverse over them after knocking them off


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

The world is becoming increasingly a more scarey and dangerous place to live in and its really very sad that one may have the financial capabilities to buy something nice but for fear of the scum out there they don't. May God do justice and give scum like that what they deserve.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

besty said:


> Just as a heads up for West Midlands R35 owners, I was the subject of an attempted car jacking at gunpoint (probably not real) in Streetly Cemetery yesterday at 2pm. CCTV shows that this was opportunistic as the perpetrators only saw me as I pulled into the Cemetery and turned round to follow me in.
> 
> They invited me to hand over my keys which I did before heading over a fence to a nearby house. From there we watched them try to start the car for 3 minutes before leaving in a hurry.
> 
> ...


Wow, glad you got away ok and good that the ghost did its bit too!... horrible situation, glad you still have your car tho!


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Chronos said:


> Wow, glad you got away ok and good that the ghost did its bit too!... horrible situation, glad you still have your car tho!



No news on the catching the two guys that were involved. I have used trackers in the past but the car would have been taken and I may not have got it back in great condition or at all....


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

besty said:


> No news on the catching the two guys that were involved. I have used trackers in the past but the car would have been taken and I may not have got it back in great condition or at all....


exactly! so ghost working well and has saved the car! otherwise it would be stripped now, or on its way to the EU in a container!

i see 'MY12 R35 previously UK R34'

How do you find the difference between the 2?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Sorry this has happened but great that you were unhurt and doublely great they never got the car. Great work Ghost and Tak


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Chronos said:


> exactly! so ghost working well and has saved the car! otherwise it would be stripped now, or on its way to the EU in a container!
> 
> i see 'MY12 R35 previously UK R34'
> 
> How do you find the difference between the 2?


I bought the bayside blue R34 from new and kept it for 6 years. That car had so much character and I loved the brutal looks and gorgeous noise. It felt alive particularly on wet roads. I kept it stock apart from an HKS exhaust and did 29,000 miles in it while I used grey import Subaru Legacy GTB estates as my daily driver - another fabulous car.

Only downsides were the cripplingly hard suspension on anything other than a very smooth surface, the fuel consumption / range and comical tramlining.

I bought an M5 which was much more practical and started to use the car less. Selling it was a big mistake both emotionally and financially. Its currently in someones collection still on X2 GTR. I'd buy it back in a shot.

The R35 is just an unbelievable car for the money. I've been driving them since launch day in 2009 and the MY17 is ideal for me. Its more comfortable and quieter for regular use than the MY09 but still great fun on the track. 

The R34 is a special car for occasional memorable trips. The R35 is in another performance league and is far more practical. I love them both.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

As soon as I have the ghost fitted I will get a Juke fob and have that to hand to give over if I ever have too, meanwhile :squintdan:squintdan






Or from someone who can really do it, Victor Marx, google him


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Like you would hand over the keys lol


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

terry lloyd said:


> Like you would hand over the keys lol


Nice to have the option though:smokin:
Have practised that disarm and not had gun go off yet, but it never will until its for real, its almost impossible to pull the trigger before the gun is grabbed, saying that knowing my luck they would stand 6 ft away


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

What a situation, but you did he right thing. People are more important!


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

besty said:


> Just as a heads up for West Midlands R35 owners, I was the subject of an attempted car jacking at gunpoint (probably not real) in Streetly Cemetery yesterday at 2pm. CCTV shows that this was opportunistic as the perpetrators only saw me as I pulled into the Cemetery and turned round to follow me in.
> 
> They invited me to hand over my keys which I did before heading over a fence to a nearby house. From there we watched them try to start the car for 3 minutes before leaving in a hurry.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've spent today trying to get my key situation sorted out. Colliers fitted me in at short notice so a big thumbs up to them. The good news is that they very rarely see this type of situation -main reason is that the cars usually don't get recovered .... They deactivated the stolen key for £70. Clearly it can still access the car through the emergency route - but see lock change below.

A complete new key is indeed £700 ! An utter rip off. This has to come from Japan and is 10-12 weeks delivery although you might get lucky at 6-8. 

A set of new locks fitted which comes with the metal inserts for two keys will be around £800 if you go to Middlehurst and quite a bit more at a main dealer. These come from Amsterdam on 3-4 day lead time.

A new GTR fob without the metal insert is £84 and if recoded separately would cost another c.£100. This will open the car and start it. I've decided to buy one initially while I decide what to do and use that on a daily basis.

Many more thanks to Takamo and Dave Roberts at Middlehurst for helping me work through the options without paying through the nose.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

besty said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I've spent today trying to get my key situation sorted out. Colliers fitted me in at short notice so a big thumbs up to them. The good news is that they very rarely see this type of situation -main reason is that the cars usually don't get recovered .... They deactivated the stolen key for £70. Clearly it can still access the car through the emergency route - but see lock change below.
> 
> ...


No problem Ian glad your getting it sorted, anymore help or advice your always welcome as you know.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Big Dave at MH is a good lad and will take great care of you


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this, but I had my both of my keys stolen a few years ago (house burglary) , got the car trailered to KaizerMotors and Sly replaced all locks, and got new keys etc, was way under £800, no 12week waiting time either  Give him a call, best of luck with resolving asap, its a horrible experience.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Just read this thread and couldn't help get seriously p'd off with what besty had to go through, absolutely appalling. Was sorry to read your misery was compounded besty by the ridiculous costs Nissan charge for some things. After having an alternator fail on a Murano and being quoted £1400 for a new one, fitted with a new belt, its just stupid how Nissan price things up. That was on back-order too (4-10 weeks) - why they don't have at least one of everything in stock I don't know. Anyhow, glad you are managing to sort things out, and good to hear you were not injured - I guess that's the main thing in these situations once the dust settles.


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

A concealed carry would have fixed the whole issue very quickly. Not sure how the justice system works in the UK but I'd imagine a lot of paper work.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

G-Zilla said:


> A concealed carry would have fixed the whole issue very quickly. Not sure how the justice system works in the UK but I'd imagine a lot of paper work.


What justice system?.... What's that? never heard of that in the uk. Its all b*llux they need to chop there hands off and inject them with a flesh eating disease... That's what these scum deserve...


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

G-Zilla said:


> A concealed carry would have fixed the whole issue very quickly. Not sure how the justice system works in the UK but I'd imagine a lot of paper work.


Yes, that will work. Because being able to carry a gun in the US means there's almost no gun crime...oh..hang on.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

A bad guy with a gun getting shot by a would be victim with a gun, is a gun crime?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Scum who do shite like this should get max punishment, not a bed, 3meals and a play station.... Pulling a gun out on someone could give them a heartattack and kill them.. Should be classed as attempted murder...too many heroes about nowheredays


----------



## AnilS (Mar 9, 2014)

It's getting bad around the Midlands region for this .

My friends have been affected. Gone now are a Ford Focus RS (new one), Audi S5 (recovered), RS6, 3 x Golf R's.

Was thinking about getting my wife an M2 but shan't bother now.

Can't have anything like nice cars without worry.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> A bad guy with a gun getting shot by a would be victim with a gun, is a gun crime?


In the UK? Yes it would be!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Evo9lution said:


> In the UK? Yes it would be!


Not if you shoot em with their own gun :chuckle:


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

AnilS said:


> It's getting bad around the Midlands region for this .
> 
> My friends have been affected. Gone now are a Ford Focus RS (new one), Audi S5 (recovered), RS6, 3 x Golf R's.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------

There have apparently been around 30 car jackings or burglaries for keys over the last 5 weeks in Walsall, Streetly, Sutton and Tamworth. Its got so bad that the police have allocated resources to try and get a grip on the situation. All the cars above are major targets plus the Audi S3/RS3.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Would Nissan reprogram a used key as the breakers on the forum must be able to help along with new locksets


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Not if you shoot em with their own gun :chuckle:


Prob more so, if they have no gun there is no threat, of course it it went off in the struggle !!!! Just make sure your close enough for a powder burn :squintdan


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I don***8217;t think Nissan like to program second hand stuff although when you buy a new key from them they ask you to recode all together.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Not if you shoot em with their own gun :chuckle:


I wonder how that would stand in court " I grabbed his gun off him and shot him in the face "


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

terry lloyd said:


> I wonder how that would stand in court " I grabbed his gun off him and shot him in the face "


Twice !!

He ran on to the knife 15 times your honour............................................................backwards !!!!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

besty said:


> Just as a heads up for West Midlands R35 owners, I was the subject of an attempted car jacking at gunpoint (probably not real) in Streetly Cemetery yesterday at 2pm. CCTV shows that this was opportunistic as the perpetrators only saw me as I pulled into the Cemetery and turned round to follow me in.
> 
> They invited me to hand over my keys which I did before heading over a fence to a nearby house. From there we watched them try to start the car for 3 minutes before leaving in a hurry.
> 
> ...


What sort of demographic were the perpetrators so we know the type to look out for.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

You either have something you really want and take steps to protect it as best as you can or go through life miserable and being worried about what if? And then some thieving [email protected] will know you must have loads of dosh because you don't spend it and Rob you a different way.... Sad world its becoming.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

G-Zilla said:


> A concealed carry would have fixed the whole issue very quickly. Not sure how the justice system works in the UK but I'd imagine a lot of paper work.


Mate we get arrested for carrying a letter opener !!! The law is ridiculous the police cannot protect us yet we cannot protect ourselves,

All I will say is its better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6 :double-finger::smokin::banned:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Not if you shoot em with their own gun :chuckle:


You'd be way more f*cked if you did that; unless they were coming at you with a knife or other weapon and it was your last resort ...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Your honour he was coming at me with a very vicious looking bar of chocolate I had no choice but to unload the full clip into him..................................................................................................and his mates.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Remember reading about a cop getting shot in america - after a police chase they caught the guy and killed him - the enquiry asked why he had 86 bullet wounds - the reply was because we ran out of bullets :chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Takamo said:


> . Pulling a gun out on someone could give them a heartattack and kill them..




Not to mention soiled trousers and ruined seats:chuckle:


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

simGTR said:


> What sort of demographic were the perpetrators so we know the type to look out for.


----------------------------------------------------

The two guys were both white. Masked and hooded. I was pleased to hear that Solihull police detained one of them on Friday after he left a glove at the scene.:chuckle:


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

I see Takamo has posted the report of the sentencing of the gang of four that committed 50 plus carjackings and robberies over a couple of months in late 2018. The cowards mainly targeted young ladies and used the threat of significant violence in a number of cases. Glad to see the ringleader got 24 years and his driver 18 years. Disappointingly two of the gang haven't been caught yet. I attended Court to see them go down


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

I should also just say a big thank you to Takamo for his original advice to fit a Ghost. My last 3 GTR's have been protected and fingers crossed not lost one yet. It's a no brainer for the money.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you Ian for your kind words, cars can be replaced but people can't so main thing is that you were not physically harmed and bonus that your beast was still there and the bastards didn't get away with it, i know the very sad story of why you purchased that car and colour. Thank you again and glad our service and advice came to good use in a time of need.


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

Based on this, a Ghost does sound perfect. No matter who you are, you would be lucky taking on 3-4 and getting away with it.

Giving them the keys and fooking off is the best bet. And then laugh when they cant start it.

Plus if you did smash all of them, you would probably get jail time in this very strange land. Madness


----------

